# Before and after: Antique repair (your own also)



## Paco Dennis (Jun 18, 2021)

One of my best friends and bass player in my last band died an early death by heart attach, 48. I would visit him often in his Antique repair garage. An Antique dealer employed Greg to make the item "beautiful. He was an artist of the finest sort.
  I repaired several antiques but I have no pics. So have at it.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 18, 2021)

My condolences on the loss of your friend.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 18, 2021)

amazing restoration work - kudos...


----------



## Gaer (Jun 18, 2021)

Beautiful!


----------

